# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Zwart voor de ogen

## zwanet

Waarom wordt het zwart voor mijn ogen en heb ik nadien hoofdpijn.

----------


## Sefi

misschien lage bloeddruk?

----------


## Oki07

Ik zou even langs de dokter gaan. Misschien idd lage bloeddruk of ijzertekort. Allebei dingen die de dokter zelf kan testen en anders kan hij je voor een bloedtest doorverwijzen naar het ziekenhuis. Eet en slaap je wel genoeg?

----------


## Agnes574

Drink je voldoende??

----------


## dotito

Ik heb destijds het zwart voor mijn ogen gehad, door een tekort aan ijzer.Misschien best u bloed is laten controleren zo hebben ze dat bij mij ook ontdekt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik hoef hier niets meer aan toe te voegen, alles is hier al gezegd hierboven door alle lady's....IJzer tekort, te weinig drinken, ik zou zeker een arts zoeken, vooral omdat dit niet de 1e keer is? wees zuinig op jezelf...ikzelf heb jaren last gehad, ik zag allerlei kleuren in mijn ogen, ik dacht dat ik blind werd, dit kwam altijd als ik mijn maandelijkse periode had, nu heb en slik ik nog steeds hele goede medicijnen, gelukkig anders werd ik gek. 

Succes Zwanet

----------

